# Little Clocks



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Firstly apologies if you misread the title and took offence.

I've decided to use and keep the little Mondaine desk clock, thinkbits looking smart alongside the "faux-mega" ball (apologies for the dusty keyboard).









It's now got me looking at other little clocks.

I like, but won't be buying this.

https://www.harrods.com/en-gb/shopping/vintage-racing-table-clock-15792940?









Although I will probably go for one of these...










And maybe one of these...









Maybe one of these too....









What little clocks you seen or got ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice one Colin, I was just thinking about making an offer on it. Thanks for keeping it and saving me some money and having to decide :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Got this in our kitchen...










Luminous hands and a seamlessly sweeping second hand too... no ticking.


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

It's about a foot across, so not sure it meets the little requirement :biggrin: but have this up in the office just now


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Also got this clock, but not what you'd really call small... it's got a date of 1732 scratched on the back of the dial.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Bricey said:


> It's now got me looking at other little clocks.
> 
> I like, but won't be buying this.
> 
> https://www.harrods.com/en-gb/shopping/vintage-racing-table-clock-15792940?


 You would have to shop hard for that Chopard!

Here's my little Jaeger alarm. Had it for about 10 years…


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)




----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Aren't most of these oversized watch style walk clocks genuine fakes ??

I can't remember ever seeing a Rolex LV clock for sale in Goldsmiths



:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Added this :biggrin:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for introducing us to this subject, dear @Bricey. I have one of those rectangular Seiko clocks on a stand - rather nice - as well as a couple of ana-digi Seiko alarm/stopwatch clocks as well. I am also a sucker for those lovely classic black Braun alarm clocks associated with the celebrated designer Dieter Rams and have a vintage Braun example as well as a silmilar design from Remington.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I've had one of these for years. 50p at a cat protection boot sale. Best alarm clock I've had.


----------



## Eaglegale (Jan 31, 2020)

Wooden church "landscape" clock given by my wife and I to our respective parents, (instead of flowers), when we got married many years ago. I inherited this one back when my father died two years ago.












Bricey said:


> Firstly apologies if you misread the title and took offence.


 Indeed. I thought it was about secs!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Surprised to find I hadn't deleted this picture.


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

https://www.rubiconwatches.com/seiko-bedside-alarm-clock-qhe184e-new?gclid=CjwKCAjw3cSSBhBGEiwAVII0Z8gRAhF-5QZLGEqgrDHM3M-EyPDmHWlKHIkugS8QPy2EhfyQXs5gehoCukgQAvD_BwE


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

BondandBigM said:


> Aren't most of these oversized watch style walk clocks genuine fakes ??
> 
> I can't remember ever seeing a Rolex LV clock for sale in Goldsmiths
> 
> ...


 The Breitling one came from an.AD, made of aluminium but still heavy as hell


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

One can't have enough desk clocks, IMHO :biggrin:

Few of mine...




























JLC movement, enameled silver celestial dial...


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Karrusel said:


> One can't have enough desk clocks, IMHO :biggrin:
> 
> Few of mine...
> 
> ...


 How many desks do you have?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

spinynorman said:


> How many desks do you have?


 Not enough!

:tongue:


----------



## vadiro (Jul 21, 2016)

I am very tempted to buy one of these Rhythm clocks, even if I have no use for it.


----------



## Grand Old Duke (Mar 2, 2020)

WRENCH said:


> I've had one of these for years. 50p at a cat protection boot sale. Best alarm clock I've had.


 Purrfect


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes indeed, Grand Old Duke and WRENCH, I've got a very similar all-black Seiko World Time travel alarm clock still in its packaging. I must get it out and daydream about all those places I never visited. I notice that the cities round the dial start with London, Rome and Paris, all of which I have been too. It then gets more exotic, beyond my pay grade.


----------



## bdalg1 (Jan 26, 2018)

I love love love this clock but unfortunately it hasn't worked for a while and I have no idea where to get it looked at other than sending it back to Jaeger!!


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear @bdalg1 I am presuming that this lovely timepiece is a Jaeger-leCoultre Atmos clock; a very specialised and rather wonderful item. Laeger-leCoultre themselves provide advice on how to use and care for the Atmos clocks which is available online at https://www.jaeger-lecoultre.com/us-en/services/customer-care-atmos

There is also a website dedicated to the Atmos clocks, including their repair, and this is online here: http://atmosclocks.com/index.html


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

2 becomes three with this little cutie.


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Time and tide in one place


----------



## bdalg1 (Jan 26, 2018)

Always said:


> Dear @bdalg1 I am presuming that this lovely timepiece is a Jaeger-leCoultre Atmos clock; a very specialised and rather wonderful item. Laeger-leCoultre themselves provide advice on how to use and care for the Atmos clocks which is available online at https://www.jaeger-lecoultre.com/us-en/services/customer-care-atmos
> 
> There is also a website dedicated to the Atmos clocks, including their repair, and this is online here: http://atmosclocks.com/index.html


 @Always"watching"thank you!! I will take a look.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Mart said:


> Time and tide in one place


 So not "time- pupil size - state"?


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Bricey said:


> So not "time- pupil size - state"?


 Sgt. send in Fido...


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

It grows.....


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Just noticed these on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Marathon-CL030053GD-Classic-Batteries-Included/dp/B017KNVS1E#

Also a mechanical alarm available for around £19.


----------



## Lukeeesteve (9 mo ago)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Also got this clock, but not what you'd really call small... it's got a date of 1732 scratched on the back of the dial.


 I would love to see your big clock :crazy5vh:

8+cm tall x 6cm wide.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Up to now, I know there is a 7th that Mrs B has got for me for our upcoming 20th wedding anniversary.









The a anniversary addition....

























It is a quartz Certina Kurth Freres Table Clock /Pocket Watch BBC ABB 100 Years Anniversary.

:biggrin:

Would welcome any thoughts or knowledge on this from luminaries of this board such as the esteemed @Karrusel and @spinynorman.

As far as I can find, it dates to 1991.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Bricey said:


> Up to now, I know there is a 7th that Mrs B has got for me for our upcoming 20th wedding anniversary.
> 
> The a anniversary addition....
> 
> ...


 [IMG alt="Grantorino Clint GIF - Grantorino Clint Eastwood - Discover & Share GIFs" data-ratio="70.91"]https://c.tenor.com/dpiyjj_vD5AAAAAM/gran-torino-clint-eastwood.gif[/IMG]

Sorry, but you did ask!

:biggrin:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Another new addition to repulse @Karrusel










Little collection grows....


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

bdalg1 said:


> I love love love this clock but unfortunately it hasn't worked for a while and I have no idea where to get it looked at other than sending it back to Jaeger!!


 Lovely Clock, i've got the specialised tool repair kit for these clocks, and a double training DVD film to watch as well, once i get time to watch it and do repairs on the one waiting here i might be in a position to sort something out for you. Its the older ones to be afraid of with the mercury bellows!! :laugh:


----------



## bdalg1 (Jan 26, 2018)

harryblakes7 said:


> Lovely Clock, i've got the specialised tool repair kit for these clocks, and a double training DVD film to watch as well, once i get time to watch it and do repairs on the one waiting here i might be in a position to sort something out for you. Its the older ones to be afraid of with the mercury bellows!! :laugh:


 Keep me posted!!


----------

